# Rear foot removal on chairlifts



## denac (Apr 28, 2014)

Can anyone tell me if there is a Regulation that dictates that we snowboarders have to remove our rear foot from the binding when riding a chairlift? Is this something that is enforced by each individual resort OR is there a governing body that has mandated that all Resorts have to enforce this rule? 
Is the only reason for this foot removal rule just to ensure that snowboarders can 'walk' to the loading point of the lift?


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

not just a rule, it's the law. you can go to jail.


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

CassMT said:


> not just a rule, it's the law. you can go to jail.


There's actually a law dictating how to queue and ride a chairlift as a snowboarder? :blink:

Edit: Are you trolling us?


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

Manicmouse said:


> There's actually a law dictating how to queue and ride a chairlift as a snowboarder? :blink:
> 
> Edit: Are you trolling us?


nah hes being sarcastic.
I most of time when my local resort is not busy, just ride straight onto the lift.
when it gets busy they would ask you to take one foot out so you dont slide around if the loading area is not completely flat.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Someone clearly fails at the Internet. CassMT for the WIN!


----------



## andrewdod (Mar 24, 2013)

I can tell you why the lifties like people to do it... Because we need to stop you to check your tickets. And we don't like stopping the lift, and picking your heavy ass up off the ground because you caught an edge on the carpet. The same goes for those two planking Narps.


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

CassMT said:


> not just a rule, it's the law. you can go to jail.


What if you can't remove your rear foot due to an overuse of Loctite on your bindings?????


----------



## tanscrazydaisy (Mar 11, 2013)

denac said:


> Can anyone tell me if there is a Regulation that dictates that we snowboarders have to remove our rear foot from the binding when riding a chairlift? Is this something that is enforced by each individual resort OR is there a governing body that has mandated that all Resorts have to enforce this rule?
> Is the only reason for this foot removal rule just to ensure that snowboarders can 'walk' to the loading point of the lift?


it's enforced at the individual resort.

some lift operators don't care.

some lift operators actually yell at you.

many states have actually laws about the ski/snowboard industry from the operators to the individual users. Though I haven't seen anything that mandates the rear foot removal from the binding. It's just one of those "good practices" people try to encourage you do to, even though there are a lot of snowboarder crashes getting off of the chair lift


----------



## jtg (Dec 11, 2012)

CassMT is correct, my buddy got 3 months of probation for violating this repeatedly. He can't travel out of state now, which sucks, because there is no snow left here but there is in Oregon.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

jtg said:


> CassMT is correct, my buddy got 3 months of probation for violating this repeatedly. He can't travel out of state now, which sucks, because there is no snow left here but there is in Oregon.


 i'm actually comforted knowing your friend in not allowed out of WA


----------



## denac (Apr 28, 2014)

tanscrazydaisy said:


> it's enforced at the individual resort.
> 
> some lift operators don't care.
> 
> ...


So it would appear that there is not an actual rule (or at least not one that can be quoted) but it is considered 'good practice' as it gives snowboarders more control of the board whilst in the loading area.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Between laughing my ass off over CassMT's and BA's post, I have been doing some thinking about this. 

On a full chair,.. (Anything more than a 2 person anyway) Especially one mixed with skiers. If you have both feet strapped wouldn't you have to sit with the board at 90° across everyone else's skis? I would think it would be difficult to get straightened out and situated properly for the off load as well. 

Without having the rear foot loose, it would seem to make turning the board straight to the ramp and not having it get tangled in/under/over the skiers shit trickier. (...not impossible, just trickier!). It seems you'd have to slide your ass a lot closer to the edge of the chair, and farther out to be ready. Now there's a risk of falling off. (...I've seen that before!)

Also, there's low chairs when loading. Had them grab my hi-back before, or catch the edge between the ramp n chair. If both feet strapped in, probly little chance of _NOT_ getting dragged off the chair. 

Now if on the lift by yourself or on a two person. I wouldn't imagine this to create quite the same potential for a problem. :dunno:
(...course, I could be way off base & completely full of shit!)


----------



## Bamfboardman (Dec 11, 2012)

I used to strap on on the lift (easier then it sounds) and one day a liftie told me to stop so I assume it probably is a safety thing.


----------



## tonicusa (Feb 27, 2008)

It's not always, but generally, a douche move to strap in on the chair lift. It's usually young kids trying to be cool or noobs who don't know better. It shows a lack of experience because of all the other things besides "you" that happen at the top of a lift. Be cool and polite and respectful to everyone else around you. And don't send the message that you're in such a hurry that you have to act like a clown, that's reserved for skiers.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Getting off the chair strapped in is ok sometimes (Pow days) Getting On, it's another story unless you're alone.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

.........................


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

Riding with one foot strapped in is a very good skill to learn.

I guess strapping in while on the lift is attractive when you are learning and frequently bail getting off chairs.


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

chomps1211 said:


> Between laughing my ass off over CassMT's and BA's post, I have been doing some thinking about this.
> 
> On a full chair,.. (Anything more than a 2 person anyway) Especially one mixed with skiers. If you have both feet strapped wouldn't you have to sit with the board at 90° across everyone else's skis? I would think it would be difficult to get straightened out and situated properly for the off load as well.
> 
> ...


Yep, been on quite a few chairs that not only load low, but offload reall low too!!!!!

Along with some mid stations that have as little as 20cm between the seat and the platform!!!!! 

Nearly had my leg dislocated when the boarder next to me didn't have their board pointing forward!!!!! No way possible to have ya back foot strapped in let alone ya high back raised!!!!!


----------



## jtg (Dec 11, 2012)

CassMT said:


> i'm actually comforted knowing your friend in not allowed out of WA


Yep, hazard to himself and others...he'll learn this time.

I would have thought all of his leash tickets would have taught him, but I've seen him get at least 4 now and he doesn't even care. Just the other day I was riding with him and guess what, no leash again.

I hear they're trying to raise the fines for those next year, apparently too many people aren't even aware of the law until they see the cop waiting at the top of the lift.


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

jtg said:


> Yep, hazard to himself and others...he'll learn this time.
> 
> I would have thought all of his leash tickets would have taught him, but I've seen him get at least 4 now and he doesn't even care. Just the other day I was riding with him and guess what, no leash again.
> 
> I hear they're trying to raise the fines for those next year, apparently too many people aren't even aware of the law until they see the cop waiting at the top of the lift.


Wow, been a long time since I've ever needed to use a leash. I haven't been to a single resort which insists on it the past decade 

Where is it compulsory?


----------



## denac (Apr 28, 2014)

Thanks to all those who replied, my question has been answered.
Happy boarding to one and all.
Cheers.


----------



## pennyring (Mar 18, 2014)

jtg said:


> Yep, hazard to himself and others...he'll learn this time.
> 
> I would have thought all of his leash tickets would have taught him, but I've seen him get at least 4 now and he doesn't even care. Just the other day I was riding with him and guess what, no leash again.
> 
> I hear they're trying to raise the fines for those next year, apparently too many people aren't even aware of the law until they see the cop waiting at the top of the lift.


Yes, where is this happening? I've only seen a handful of people at Stevens even have a leash. My instructor guy even said not nec. I do have two leashes, but they live in the bottom of my backpack and haven't seen daylight since they were acquired.


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

Most resorts have woken up to the fact that leashes are pretty useless!!!!!


----------

